# London low emission zone



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

I realise this was listed last year but I believe that phase 1 is operational. I understand that as we are less then 3.5 tonne we will not be affected for another couple of years. We were wondering how motorhome owners who live within this vast area are managing with regard to their own vans,over 3.5, to and fro their journeys how is this being policed? [similar to the congestion charge?] Personally it will stop our infrequent trips to the Crystal Palace site.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Depends also on level of "compliance" and therefore the age of your vehicle.

I understand quite a few London area m/homers with older vehicles have sold theirs to people living outside the LEZ.

Bargains to be had by some :wink:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

blaine said:


> I realise this was listed last year but I believe that phase 1 is operational. I understand that as we are less then 3.5 tonne we will not be affected for another couple of years. We were wondering how motorhome owners who live within this vast area are managing with regard to their own vans,over 3.5, to and fro their journeys how is this being policed? [similar to the congestion charge?] Personally it will stop our infrequent trips to the Crystal Palace site.


Hi, you can check Here

Bob


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

However, as with all Govt (or local Govt) technology, the system cannot cope with anything outside the expected. RVs? Not a chance - it can't recognise the make, or even the base vehicle. I suspect the telephone operators will be equally ignorant and give an incorrect answer.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you type LEZ into Google it takes you to te home page for the LEZ, by following explanatory links you can check your vehicle compliance use ;

http://lezlondon.tfl.gov.uk/lez/vehicles/default.aspx

this will tell you how your vehicle stands at the various key dates for the LEZ, our 03 reg Kontiki is compliant for now but will not be after 03/01/2012 so I guess we will NOT be watching the Olympics from Crystal Palace then!

I have to say it is not a scheme that I think is pariculalry helpful, it affects all vehicles and all organisations, we know that the big voluntary aid societies (BRCS and SJA) have both been hit hard by this Livingstone whim.

Personally I would like to see a similar tax levied on all London registered vehicles as they enter our County but suspect this would not be allowed!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> have both been hit hard by this Livingstone whim.


How long will this be Ken's LEZ. Or rather when will the arch Tories amongst us admit that Boris could abandon it with a shake of his tail if it was just a Ken folly.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Great to see so many responses but does it mean that everyone with an older van over 3.5 tonnes has to sell it or pay extortionate daily fees, what if its parked up for weeks on end and used for occasional use [hols etc] Just wondering what the mechanics are behind this.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The answer is YES, if the vehicle is picked up by one of the many cameras it will be charged for evry day that it is within that zone until it is logged out according to what I was told when I enquired. Many people have decided to remove their non-compliant behicles from within the LEZ before they get hit. SJA has switched older vehicles outside where possible I believe but has decied to bite the bullet and pay if needed. 

Boris could easily ditch it but will he????? It will raise large amounts of revenue he has made no comments about cancelling it and the scheme is well advanced now and is at least partially in operation.

It is roughly within the M25 circle and will hit all vehicles depending on weight and engine condition as determined at the time of manufacture.

Retro conversion to comply would theoretically be possible but VERY expensive if anyone was prepared to do it, it would then require annual certification of compliance. Vehicles currently being manufactured are compliant to the modern level, the requirements change as timne passes.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My MH is plated at 3850 and is exempt LEZ till 2012. It is classed as a Private heavy goods vehicle.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*London Low emission zone*

Sysinfo
What year is you MH? we thought anything over 3.5 that did not meet the standard were charged from July this year.

H


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Hiya Hilary and John*

Hiya Blaine,
Gordon and I are working (well ... till the end of september anyway ) at a campsite within the M25.....as you know , our RV is well over 3.5 tonnes but does not need to be compliant until April 2010. If we are still doing this seasonal job in a couple of years I think we will have to find somewhere to park it up, outside of the LEZ....dont fancy the £200 a day fine if you are caught on camera and are non-compliant !!
Off topic....BUT.....are you going back to Maroc this year ?????

Jenny and Gordon


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Hiya Hilary and John*



smithies said:


> Hiya Blaine,
> Gordon and I are working (well ... till the end of september anyway ) at a campsite within the M25.....as you know , our RV is well over 3.5 tonnes but does not need to be compliant until April 2010. If we are still doing this seasonal job in a couple of years I think we will have to find somewhere to park it up, outside of the LEZ....dont fancy the £200 a day fine if you are caught on camera and are non-compliant !!
> Off topic....BUT.....are you going back to Maroc this year ?????
> 
> Jenny and Gordon


Surprised your beauty is exempt.
Yes we're back to Morocco in the new year have been waxing lyrical on the touring forum. Will PM you with our latest news.
H


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Hiya Hilary and John*



blaine said:


> smithies said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Blaine,
> ...


Hi blaine, ours is a 56 plate.
Bob


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

*LEZ on Caravan Channel*

Some good information on the LEZ appeared last night on the caravan channel, may be worth watching if you have a motorhome over 3.5 tonnes, but also for the 2010 change to lower weight limits.

Caravan channel is broadcast on 'Information TV' Monday, Wednesday, and Friday at 19:00 on satellite TV.

Turns out one of the managers at Information TV owns a large M/H and lives in London, hence the interest, but as he says it's a money generating scheme for London as opposed to the German incentive for cutting pollution in the bigger cities.

Martin.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi our van is 4200kg and 2002 model and we are exempt until 2010, and then its ouch.

The zone comes in only 8 miles from us, Cranham caravans I think is just in the zone, I wonder if they will effect some of there old and new customers.

I just worry in case other big cities follow.

Pat


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> If you type LEZ into Google it takes you to te home page for the LEZ, by following explanatory links you can check your vehicle compliance use ;
> 
> http://lezlondon.tfl.gov.uk/lez/vehicles/default.aspx


This is only as good as the data it holds! I think it gets its information from data extracted from the vehicle registration certificate and for my vehicle it is all wrong. Mine was built in 2000 and is over 3.5 tons but emissions are compliant with Euro 3 standards and is therefore exempt until 2012. None of this is shown on my registration cert. If my vehicle is not unique then I think TFL will have many many complaints to deal with.

I also suspect things will change now Boris is in charge, he has already scrapped plans made for this October. Porsche were going to take TFL to court. See >this story<

peedee


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I've just bought an MH (under 3500kg) from Cranham Caravans and will be keeping it in their on-site secure storage.

It doesn't affect me at the moment (just), but on my visits to the Cranham site, I've noticed that the entrance to their sales yard and storage compound is about 50 yards inside the signposted boundary of the LEZ. The Transport for London website also confirms that the premises is inside the LEZ.

Could be an interesting problem for an established business.

Mike


----------

